
Show HN: N1ED – new generation WYSIWYG HTML editor for a modern web apps - duceum
https://n1ed.com
======
duceum
Hi, everyone! Our team is tired of the limitations of existing HTML visual
editors and has developed its own, taking as a basis CKEditor.

Our WYSIWYG HTML editor allows you faster design beautiful responsive content
for your website or app.

Main benefits \- clean and vanilla js code \- easy integration to any
javascript framework or any backend systems \- library with addons \- develop
own add-ons \- simple image uploading and editing

Links: Our demo [https://n1ed.com/demo/n1ed](https://n1ed.com/demo/n1ed)
Download and install
[https://n1ed.com/docs/installation](https://n1ed.com/docs/installation)

Go to the site to know more and watch a video. Share your feedback here!
Thanks you!

